# Mixed race preemie... ?



## Surreal

I hope asking this doesn't offend anyone, it certainly isn't my intent...

I had a friend who gave birth to her LO at 29 weeks, and she is african american and her husband is white. They have two children together who are a paler color, but certainly have their mother's african coloration in them, still. :)

My question, for anyone who might know, or have experience... at 29 weeks, their LO appeared white, and so far, at 35 weeks(6 weeks old), he still is very white, not a dark tone in his skin at all! I was just curious if he'll likely stay white, or is it possible the coloration that his other two siblings have, just hasn't set in yet?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I don't have a preemie, but I have biracial baby and they say it can take up to a year (after a full-term birth) for their colour to really set in. So he'll probably get darker, but the cells that produce his colour haven't matured yet so it'll take longer. :thumbup:

A bit O/T but I think it's really odd when I say something about a baby "getting it's colour", like they're a Dalmatian puppy waiting to get their spots or something! :rofl:


----------



## Surreal

Croc-O-Dile said:


> A bit O/T but I think it's really odd when I say something about a baby "getting it's colour", like they're a Dalmatian puppy waiting to get their spots or something! :rofl:

Well, when you put it that way... :haha:

Huh, that does make sense, kinda like how eye color will take up to a year to 'set'. Now that makes me wonder if all babies start out pretty darn pale, in comparison to what they grow up to be. Hmmm....


----------



## Hotmum

Yes they will color after a year or so =)

They usually change a LOT in the first year, but he can still be white after !
My babies ( 2 yrs old and a preemie ) are from a latin dark skin ( like black ) daddy and I am caucasian !
My son is actually even blond hahaha, but got a lot of dad´s, nose, round face, lips, and ears lol
My daughter idk yet since she is only 13 days old =P but she is deff darker, but I know is a WAAAY to soon to tell

so it can change =)


----------



## Mumof42009

My kids didn't start showing there colour until they were nearly one, it vary's though because my friends dd had colour from day1.


----------



## Agiboma

every child is different even fully black children with 2 black parents take time to get their colour my LO was white for many months in NICU now he is still considered to be light skinned @ almost a year we just figured he wont be that dark, whereas some of my friends babies where dark since birth


----------



## fairydreams

My dd was a mixed race preemie and she was really rather pale when born, her dad's african too. She's 5 now and has got much darker. Fairydreams :flower:


----------



## cowboys angel

My preemie was actually very Mexican looking for the first month. Her dad and I are both white, though her dad is darker toned for a white man. She is now more white, but still has an 'off' tone to her skin.


----------



## peanut84

my little siser is biracial and she was very white born..she is now 12 and has dark skin so yeah it can take a while for it to happen


----------

